# RCI Points Chart says 2007 but is 2008



## In The Pink (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess the link that was provided actually self-updated to the current year, but the front page actually says "2008".  I thought you might want to update the sticky under the points system discussion thread.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks.  I removed the year reference altogether.  Now just says it takes you to the current chart.


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks.  Can the name of the sticky be changed also?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 6, 2008)

In The Pink said:


> Thanks.  Can the name of the sticky be changed also?


  yes  I'll take care of it.


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks to both of you


----------

